# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Bobbeltje

## Oki07

Ik heb een bobbeltje tussen mijn vagina en anus. Eerst dacht ik dat het een aambei was, maar daarvoor zit het, denk ik, te ver van mijn anus. Googlen lever op dat het bv een cyste kan zijn, maar ik denk meteen aan engere dingen. Heeft iemand dit wel eens gehad? Toch maar naar de dokter, denk ik?

----------


## Agnes574

Even naar de dokter Oki, zal wel iets van niets zijn... een soort van puistje (verstopte porie) kan het ook zijn... een cyste kan het enkel zijn als het er al maanden zit en langzaam gegroeid is toch?

Sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Oki07

Ik heb een afspraak gemaakt voor vandaag om 16:00. Ben hartstikke zenuwachtig. Ik wilde het liefst bij mijn vaste vrouwelijke dokter, maar zij is met vakantie en de assistente wilde liever niet dat ik hiermee rond bleef lopen. Nu dus vanmiddag bij een andere vrouwelijke arts.
Mijn vriend had laatst ook gezegd dat hij in mijn vagina een grote bobbel voelde, maar zelf heb ik niets vreemds gevoeld. Misschien dit meteen ook maar even bespreken.

----------


## Oki07

Het kan een cyste of een verstopte talgklier zijn. Haar idee was het laten zitten zolang ik er geen last van heb, maar als ik zekerheid wilde, mocht ik een echo laten maken. Dat ga ik laten doen.

----------


## Agnes574

Gelijk heb je Oki, niet in onzekerheid blijven rondlopen!!
Sterkte!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Oki07

Gisteren had ik de afspraak in het ziekenhuis voor een echo. Conclusie: het is waarschijnlijk een cyste. Dus niet iets kwaadaardigs? Nee, zo ziet het er nu niet uit. 
Ik vind niet dat ik hier nou echt wat mee opgeschoten ben en voor mijn lol ging ik daar duidelijk niet liggen;-). Ze zei dat een gynaecoloog dit soort dingen vaker ziet en dat ik anders nog een verwijzing naar een gynaecoloog kon vragen. Als je er last van hebt, worden cystes weggesneden.
Ik heb er, denk ik, maar last van dan. Volgende week de huisarts maar bellen
om te bespreken.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb heel soms last van haarnest-cystes (ik maak die zelf open en druk die leeg; auw!!)... heel onschuldig en gaat vanzelf over.
Hopelijk is het zoiets bij jou?!

----------


## Oki07

Heb even gegoogled, maar dat is het niet. Dat is meer een holte en het zit meer bij de bilspleet. Dit kun je ook echt niet uitknijpen. Maar desnoods laat ik er nog wel een gynaecoloog naar kijken en wat mij betreft meteen snijden.

----------

